# The worlds worst whiskies



## syscom3 (Nov 17, 2006)

The Dark Side to a whisky passion

Alex Kraaijeveld

This is a coming-out. Some of you reading this already know, but I now publicly confess to having a dark side to my whisky passion: an urge to try and get my hands on whiskies from completely non-traditional whisky countries; and the worse they taste, the better.
I could of course claim that I'm doing this because I "like to keep an open mind". After all, just because a whisky isn't distilled in Scotland/Ireland/US/Canada doesn't necessarily mean it can't be a good whisky. I quite enjoy Lammerlaw from New Zealand and Japan's heavily peated Yoichi 12 y.o. is among my favourites. Or I could say that tasting an awful whisky from I don't know where makes me appreciate a really good whisky even more. There is some truth in those two reasons, but the bottom line is that trying to get whiskies from the most unusual corners of the world is simply fun, a sport, and a quest to find 'The Worst Whisky in the World'.

Over the years, the bottom shelf of my whisky cabinet has become occupied by a range of exotic whiskies from several continents. South America is represented by whiskies from Argentina, Brazil and Surinam; most of these are hybrid Scotches: Scottish malt whisky blended with local grain spirit (no prices for guessing the malt content of these hybrids). Continental European whiskies come from Finland, the Netherlands, Germany, Spain, the Czech Republic and Hungary. A whisky from South Africa (again a hybrid Scotch) is my sole African whisky at the moment and my Asian whiskies range from Turkey to India to Thailand and Malaysia. The Thai whiskies are wholly or partly rice-based and, strange though it may sound, have a history reaching much further back than Celtic whiskies: there are 10th century records of Siamese spirits distilled from rice being matured in casks that were treated on the inside with the smoke of burning sandalwood.

Most of the bottles I simply get because friends and colleagues go abroad for fun or work and know of my 'dark side'. Christine Müller, Thomas Berendonk and Donald Quicke are, between them, responsible for more than half my collection of 'exotic whiskies'. Some of the bottles, though, have a bit more of a story connected to them .....

Just before Donald left for a field trip to Turkey he asked me jokingly whether Turkey made any whisky. "Yes", I said to his surprise, "and it's even a single malt!" After arriving in Turkey, Donald told his host there that he was looking for a bottle of 'Ankara Malt Viski' for a colleague. She immediately arranged for a bottle to be tracked down and was adamant about not wanting any reimbursement. The idea of receiving payment for simply being a good host was almost offensive to her! Selma, nochmals vielen Dank!

My bottle of 'Flat Country' Hungarian whisky probably made one of the most tortuous journeys in bottledom. Travelling with colleagues driving back from a field trip in Hungary, the bottle should have reached me in Ascot, just west of London, without any problems. But the car broke down, someone forgot to get the bottle out, it ended up in Edinburgh and I lost track of how many people were involved handing each other the bottle as it slowly made its way south, first to Oxford and finally to Ascot. Thanks to you all, you know who you are!

But my best story is how I got my bottle of 'McDowell's', a single malt from Goa, India. Things were set in motion by an e-mail I sent to United Breweries, the company who owns the Goa distillery, asking where in the UK I could buy a bottle of their single malt. I didn't really expect to hear anything back, but e-mails are cheap, so nothing to lose. I had almost forgotten about the e-mail when, more than a month later, I suddenly received a fax from Vijay Rekhi, the president of UB. He had received my e-mail and regretted to tell me that 'McDowell's' was not marketed anywhere in the UK, but he had a business meeting in the UK in a few weeks and would take a bottle along for me. "Someone will get hold of you" the fax said. Sure enough, two weeks later, a very nice lady called me at work. She had some Indian whisky for me and called to find the easiest way to get the whisky from her to me. It turned out one of her colleagues would be in my area for business soon and she gave me an address close to my work where I could pick up the whisky in a few days' time. I asked her what the cost of the bottle was. "Nothing, of course, this is courtesy of United Breweries", she said surprised. A few days later not one but two bottles of 'McDowell's' single malt, neatly packaged, were there for me to pick up on my way home.

Of the people helping me indulge my dark whisky vice, Donald is most keen to have a taste as well. Shortly after he brought back some Malaysian whisky for me, he came down for a dinner party. After dinner, I was about to offer him a dram from the top shelf of my whisky cabinet (where my Scottish single malts live), but he asked for a taste of the Malaysian stuff he'd brought me earlier. As a good host, you give your guest what he asks for, right? The stuff was pretty awful, and I set the pattern for the rest of the evening by saying "I have something worse than this!" To make a long story short, we never got to the top shelf and several times when Donald was sure it couldn't get worse, I managed to get another bottle from my bottom shelf and make him exclaim "Oh yes, this is really bad!!" I never thought tasting some of the most awful whiskies in the world could be so much fun!

So what really is the Worst Whisky in the World, or at least the worst one in my collection? Well, to be honest, some of the exotics aren't too bad. Turkey's single malt, 'Ankara', is a light, smooth, slightly sweetish malt which many people (including myself) would probably fail to pick out as non-Scottish/Irish in a blind tasting. The Spanish 'DYC' and the Czech 'King Barley' are Scotch-style blends and quite drinkable and the Finnish 'Alko' is a very light 10 y.o. rye-like whisky. But there are absolutely awful ones! Malaysian whisky is pretty bad, as I said, but at the moment, 'Piraten Whisky' from Germany and 'Lord Parham' from Surinam are neck-and-neck for the title. But I have to admit I'm not putting a lot of tasting effort in deciding between the two .....

Celtic Malts


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 17, 2006)

I can only speak of Rye whiskey and surprisingly the best is an american rye by Gibsons. It makes CC taste like backwash and is far smoother then Crown Royal


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 17, 2006)

Two words: Crown Royal. 

Never had Gibsons.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 17, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Two words: Crown Royal.
> 
> Never had Gibsons.


 Try it thebest i've tasted and so smooth


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 17, 2006)

Hmmm. Maybe this evening.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2006)

The worst I have had is Tanzanian, it came in a plastic sachet (so did the gin) and was horrible...

My favourites are Royal Lochnagar (brewed around 40 miles from me) and Laphroaig. Both Scottish of course...


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 17, 2006)

My local booze "megamarket" has some interesting brands of whiskey. 

I need to go buy a bottle of some scotch. One without a "fruity" taste.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 17, 2006)

Old Suntory made in Japan. i would say the taste is like stewed geisha socks mixed with wood Alcohol, Not good. I preferred a malt whisky glenficdich or a whisky liquor like Drambuie


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 17, 2006)

Emac44 said:


> Old Suntory made in Japan. i would say the taste is like stewed geisha socks mixed with wood Alcohol, Not good. .....


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 17, 2006)

syscom3 said:


>



you liked that comment did you sys. guess what you win a cookie or a bottle of old suntory, no perhaps the cookie. you are not that bad a bloke hahaha


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 17, 2006)

They have a bottle of that Suntory whiskey at the liquor store.

I'm tempted to buy it for our office christmas party.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 17, 2006)

Say pb, the only Gibson stuff I managed to find tonight was a Canadian blend from Ontario called Gibson's Finest. I must say, I rather like it too. It wouldn't be the same stuff, by chance? I couldn't find an American whiskey by the name of Gibson's or Gibsons. Could be the local liquor store just didn't have it in stock. Dunno.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 18, 2006)

I thought it was canadian the first time i tried it but when i searched it on google came up with an american rye hence my surprise


----------



## ndicki (Nov 18, 2006)

Some French filth called "Gold River" has been banned from calling itself whisky - that HAS to top the lot!

PRESS RELEASE No 47/98: THE COURT OF JUSTICE CONFIRMS THE PROTECTION OF THE NAME 'WHISKY

A toast to victory

The Scotch Whisky Association (Approximation of laws) [1998] EUECJ C-136/96 (16 July 1998)

All very legal, but it does prove the point - this may be why the French are so upset with the Aussies about Champagne!

One of my students once gave me a plastic cup full of Gold River at a party... He was trying to be nice...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 18, 2006)

VAT 69 is by far the worst whisky Ive ever had the misfortune to drink... Sitting in a park in Naples Italy with some plastic cups and a bottle of Coke, trying to drown out some miserable events...

It worked... However, it was as unpleasant as it could get...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2006)

I enjoy Irish and Scotch whiskeys. I have a rather nice assortment of Bottles at home. My favorites that I have are:

50 Year Old Johnnie Walker Blue Label (The Best in my opinion, but rather expensive, cost me 100 Dollars for my bottle)
21 Year Old Bushmills 
Jamesons
Middleton Rare
Tullamore Dew
Glenmorangie
Glenfiddich

I rather enjoy drinking Whiskey when I am at home. It is not a drink that I get drunk off of though, but rather sip it and enjoy. My favorite is the Johnnie Walker Blue Label.

_Johnnie Walker Blue Label — Johnnie Walker's ultimate blend. Every bottle is serial numbered and sold in a silk-lined box, accompanied by a certificate of authenticity. Although no age is declared, it is believed many of the whiskies blended are aged for 50 to 60 years. 
_


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 18, 2006)

i find it odd they're not aged given it's such a fine Whiskey  

makes for damn good nose art too!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2006)

When you buy the bottle it tells you about the process what blends are in it. Mine actually has a blend from 1898 in it. The rest of the blends were aprox. 50 years old.

It really is a great whiskey to drink though. Very smooth with a nice smoked hint to it. Very very fine whiskey. I rarely open it, and when I do it is for special occasions.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 18, 2006)

When I was in London back in March, I bought a bottle of "Balblair" 16 yo single malt scotch whiskey. 

Now that was great!!!! Excellent taste and "kick".

Ive also noticed in the liquor store, that theres a few brands of Kentucky or Tennesse whiskey that is distilled according to the old "frontier" recipies (moonshine?).

I need to buy a bottle of that and see what that tastes like.

Deradler, your whiskey list is impressive.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Deradler, your whiskey list is impressive.



Thankyou.

I really enjoy whiskey. To me it is for enjoyment though and not for getting drunk. I would never use a fine whiskey to get drunk off of. I enjoy sitting on my porch with a nice Blue Label or Bushmills and smoke a cigar and just watch the sunset kind of think you know.

I am not a big fan of Jack Daniels though. I dont mind it with coke but it is not an enjoyable drink for me. I also dont like Jim Beam. I prefer Irish or Scotch whiskey.

With my expensive bottles like my Johnnie Walker Blue Label I have to keep good discipline with it because it really is a great fine whiskey and I dont want to waste it, but rather savor it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I really enjoy whiskey. To me it is for enjoyment though and not for getting drunk.



I'd agree it is much better to savour a good whiskey that to drink it as if it was shot.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2006)

For me, the best way to enjoy these fine whiskies (and others) is to have small shots of them. Not downed in one gulp. Almost like sipping it.

Jack Daniels has a premium brand now. "Gentleman Jack" is actually quite good.

Gentleman Jack

I'm getting inspired now to build a bar in my garage and stock it with some fine whiskies from the US, Canada, UK and Ireland. If I ever do that and any of you come into town for the Chino airshow, I'll invite you over.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

In the blue prints for the Timber Home that me and my wife wish to build in Alaska there is a bar built into the house and I am going to stock it with the whiskies that I have now (well some of the bottles might be empty by then and have to be replaced) and many other kinds as well as other drinks and several wine racks.

I will have to go to the shoppette on post tomorrow and see if they have the Gentlemens Jack so I can try it. Even if I dont like the drink I keep some stocked in the house such as Tequila, Jack Daniels and so forth just for my bar and for my guests and for mixing. I do like using Jack Daniels to cook.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 19, 2006)

Anything in the grocery store's generic plain wrap label liquor is for puking only!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

Knob Creek. My favorite. Sippin' whiskey. Bookers is good too. That must be the smoothest 127proof anything that I have ever drank.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2006)

Knob Creek, the affectionate name give to lanc's arse... 

I loke a good whiskey...Normally just have whatever my Dads having, so that'll be Teachers or Bell normally. Got a bottle of Famous Grouse for my birthday though


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2006)

I dont think I can ever go into the liquor store and not laugh when I see a Knobb Creek bottle. 

The Famous Grouse looks to be a good whiskey.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2006)

Its pretty good I suppose - but I have trouble telling the differences between drinks...Most wines taste the same to me, as do most beers and lagers, and its the same with Whiskey's...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

You haven't had good whiskey if you think they all taste the same.

I used to think the same thing about Tekillya. But while in the Detroit airport, they had a Cuervo Tequilaria. So dubiously, I went it. I asked for a Dos Equis and the best tequila they had for a tequila hater. $35 later, I had 1 pint and 1 shot in a brandy glass of Cuervo La Familia. One of the best liquors I have ever had. When I got home I checked on the price of a fifth. $135. To rich for my blood. If I had known that my round was gonna cost $35 I probably would never have tried it. Glad I did though.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I dont think I can ever go into the liquor store and not laugh when I see a Knobb Creek bottle.
> 
> The Famous Grouse looks to be a good whiskey.



It isn't that good there are lots that are better but not as famous...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

Famous Grouse? Never heard of it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Never heard of it either. I agree though if you cant tell the difference between a whiskey and even wine or beer for a matter of fact, you have not had a good one yet.

Each whiskey has its own distinct flavor.

That is why I like the Blue Label the most it has a nice smokey flavor to it and is rather smooth.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2006)

I know they all do, but to me they all just taste the same...I'll occasionally try some of the ales my dad has and I know I should recognise the difference but I cant...food on the other hand I can distiguish quite easily...Annoying really....


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

Stay away from the booze. It can only lead to no good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

Famous Grouse do some of the best adverts ever


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

I checked them out on youtube. They are fairly clever.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

they'll always do themed ones for particular events too......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is the good stuff. You have to savor it though.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks delish


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

It is. I would drink one now, but I dont want to waste the bottle. I will have a glass with my friend though on Thanksgiving on Thursday.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is my bottle...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hmm is it any good?

That bottle of Blue Label up there is not mine. I found it on the net. I dont have any pictures of my whiskies. I probably should though...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2006)

It is certainly one of my favourites, it has a peaty/earthy taste (although not so peaty as Laphroaig). Can't compare it to the Blue Label as I have never had it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Cool I will have to track down a bottle of it and give it a try.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

Its a single malt scotch right Gnomey? Nothing like Johnny Walker or Kentucky whiskies.

Do you like Knockando (nock-an-doo)?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Its a single malt scotch right Gnomey? Nothing like Johnny Walker or Kentucky whiskies.




That is what the bottle says. Single Higland Malt Whiskey.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That is what the bottle says. Single Hig*h*land Malt Whiskey.



Yeah it is (from the Queen's Distillery too)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Ooops I spelled that one wrong I guess....


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not counting.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2006)

Aged 12 years, does it make you a paedophile for enjoying something so young so much?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

In your case, CC, yes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

You guys made me so thirsty, I opened up my Barton Brands: 1792 Ridgemont Reserve last night.

Mmmmmmm. Yummy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

Never tried that one before.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Very good. Unbelievably smooth for about 92proof. Kentucky whiskey makers claim that the higher proof is more historically authentic and promotes a smoother sippin' whiskey. I listened to distiller one day on the radio and he was promoting 100-120proof as being best. He also noted that the best whiskies never make it to mass consumption, but rather are left for family, friends and business acquaintences. Wonder how the BATFE deals with that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

I dont really worry about the alcohol content, but rather the taste.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I dont really worry about the alcohol content, but rather the taste.



Same, a good tasting whiskey is good whatever it alcohol content.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm just repeating the distillers comments, boys. I agree.

For those that like Crown Royal, I found a similar quality cheaper in price canadian whiskey. Wisers. Very good. 80proof.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

Never heard of that one. Crown is nice though.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 22, 2006)

So many kinds of Whiskey there is Scotch , Rye, Bourbon of the 3 I prefer Rye of which I used to drink Crown but further purchases will be Gibsons


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Gibsons. Hmmm. I'll have to look into that one. I love crown and coke.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

I like Bourbon the least. Scotch is my favorite.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 22, 2006)

Rye or Bourbon are mine but not Scotch it is way down my list with Gin


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh. I like gin and tonic.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2006)

Lets see a list of everyones favorite booze.

Lets have a Whiskey, Cognac, Brandy and Liquour catagory.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Okay, I'll bite.

Whiskey - Knob Creek
Cognac - Rarely have it.
Brandy - Rarely have it.
Liquor - [Dont laugh] Yukon Jack


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2006)

I just bought a bottle of this fine Scotch Whiskey.

I poured some shots for my neighbors and they all like it. We all think it has a distinct taste that is different from the Kentucky bourbons we are used to.

Bunnahabhain 12 Year Old


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2006)

Whiskey - Johnnie Walker Blue Label or Bushmills
Cognac - Courvoisier 
Brandy - Kirschwasser (fruit brandy)
Liquour - Dont really have one but I do drink Limoncello sometimes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2006)

You all do know that Cognac is just a type of Brandy though right.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 23, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> I love crown and coke.


Good god, what kind of insane human being mixes a good rye with Coke?! Jesus, man! G-I-N-G-E-R A-L-E! 

Canada Dry, naturally. 


Nah. I actually prefer Sussex Golden ginger ale. 



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You all do know that Cognac is just a type of Brandy though right.


Actually, I had no idea. Thanks for the education. 

It may have had something to do with my hatred of cognac.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 24, 2006)

Rye and water it doesn't need soda pop but that could account for the nautical career choice


----------



## ndicki (Nov 24, 2006)

A nice glass of dry sherry will do me, thanks.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Good god, what kind of insane human being mixes a good rye with Coke?! Jesus, man! G-I-N-G-E-R A-L-E!
> 
> Canada Dry, naturally.





And Sherry? Only use it to cook with.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 24, 2006)

Bl**dy colonial Philistine!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

I had to actually look that one up ndicki. Quit challenging my intelligence dammit!


----------



## ndicki (Nov 26, 2006)

Ah, there you are, you see. Benefits of an expensive education and all that!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2006)

I drank some nice Tullamore Dew last night at a friends birthday party.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 21, 2007)

I strongly dislike Bourban.......But ill chug a whole bottle of bourban before i take a shot of scoth (i just gagged) 


I really like Jack Daniels and R&R


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2007)

Blended whiskies......dammit!


----------



## Maharg (Apr 21, 2007)

They used to have Corio and Haig here, and if you have ever tasted them you would know why I shudder at the names.


----------



## amrit (Apr 21, 2007)

Now gentlemen, I must take issue at your sloppy spelling. It is always whisky without the 'e' for a Scotch and with an 'e' for an Irish. But what can one expect from American heathens  

The worst whisky has to be Bell's blended whisky - insipid and not worth the effort of going to the shops.

The best for a Scotch are Talisker and Isle of Jura (depending upon one's palate), and the best Irish is Bushmills (the older the better)


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2007)

VAT 69 is the worst sh!t I ever drank...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2007)

Worst I had was some Tanzanian sh*t that came in a plastic 50ml sachet... (the gin came like that too).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2007)

I cant stand Jack Daniels or Jim Beam. I really dont like any bourbons.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I cant stand Jack Daniels or Jim Beam. I really dont like any bourbons.



Wise words from a wise man....


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 22, 2007)

Some of the bourbons are quite good. "Gentleman Jack" is the best Ive tasted.

Definatly different taste as compared to the scotch whiskeys.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

I will try Gentlemans Jack but I doubt I will like it. Bourbon to me just has a foul taste compared to Scotch and Irish.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 23, 2007)

All whiskies are good friends of mine...
I never met a whiskey I didn't like


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 23, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> All whiskies are good friends of mine...
> I never met a whiskey I didn't like



8)


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 23, 2007)

I prefer Rye Whiskey one called Gibson's it makes Crown taste like rotgut


----------



## Maharg (Apr 24, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> All whiskies are good friends of mine...
> I never met a whiskey I didn't like



I have met some that didn't like me


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2007)

I just bought this whiskey.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2007)

Someone has taste  (surprising coming from someone who likes Budweiser so much).

That is my favourite whiskey, I hope you like it.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 28, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Some of the bourbons are quite good. "Gentleman Jack" is the best Ive tasted.
> 
> Definatly different taste as compared to the scotch whiskeys.



Absolutely! "Single Barrel" is even smoother (and twice the price). Green ain't bad, and the "Gold Medal" special editions are good too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2007)

Single Malts are the best......I avoid the blended ones. Good choice there Syscom, Laphroaig is a good one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

Very good whiskey up there.

I love fine whiskeys I am not a big blended fan but my favorite whiskey is a blended whiskey and that is Johnny Walker Blue Label.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2007)

The Black and Red is good too I've heard.....tried them Adler?


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Someone has taste  (surprising coming from someone who likes Budweiser so much).



That hurts!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 28, 2007)

Had some Laphroiag the other day, very nice. Strong taste aswell


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2007)

Laphroaig, Lagavulin and Cragganmore are my top three favs....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> The Black and Red is good too I've heard.....tried them Adler?



Yeah I have tried them. I have a bottle of each as well as a Green Label as well. Since they are not as expensive as my Blue Label ($100 a bottle!!!!) that is what I drink most of the time because they are cheap and easy to get. 

The reason I like Blue Label so much is because it has a nice smokey taste to it but is very smooth. The whiskies that are blended to make the Blue Label are aged 50 to 60 years. Each bottle is serial numbered and sold in a silk lined box. 

The taste is just marvelous!

Here are my favorite Whiskies that I have in my collection at home:

Johnnie Walker Blue Label (blend)
21 Year Old Bushmills (single malt)
Jamesons 12 year old (blend)
Midleton Rare (blend)
Tullamore Dew (blend)
Glenmorangie (single malt)
Glenfiddich (single malt)

Just bought a 10 Year Old Bushmills (single malt).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well Adler, you'd cry then if you saw all the whiskies in our warehouse then.... and rums, and vodkas, and beers, and....


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2007)

At the liquor store, behind a locked counter was a 50 year old bottle of cognac for $1300.00


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2007)

OUCH!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Well Adler, you'd cry then if you saw all the whiskies in our warehouse then.... and rums, and vodkas, and beers, and....



Oh I have much more than what I listed there. Those are just my favorite.



syscom3 said:


> At the liquor store, behind a locked counter was a 50 year old bottle of cognac for $1300.00



I could never pay that much for a bottle of alcohol. I dont care how much I like whiskey or cognac. $100 is allready a lot for a bottle in my opinion. You just drink the ****. $1300 is a waste of money in my opinion for a bottle. I dont care how good it is supposed to be.


----------



## bigZ (Jun 28, 2007)

Bells and Teachers are both to be avoided.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2007)

bigZ said:


> Bells and Teachers are both to be avoided.



What are those?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 19, 2018)

The Aussie Corio - better known as Core ten
From a web page from the city where it happened (I wont say was made because that might imply some sort of quality) _"Corio Whiskey soon became known as an unrefined, cheap and somewhat nasty product when compared to many of the Scotch whiskeys from Scotland. The Corio distillery closed in 1989" _
The fact the factory closed down says it all.


----------



## pbehn (Jan 19, 2018)

Japan is a land that loves good whiskey. Working in Tokyo for a few days I walked out of the hotel and came across a small bar (little more than a kiosk with 4 seats) that just sold whiskey. I asked the "patron" if he had any "Old Pulteney" and his face lit up, he had had a bottle for over ten years and no one had ever asked for it and wanted to try it, so I paid for us both to share a "wee dram" and then he got me gently sizzled on others from his massive collection. It would be a memorable night if I remembered any more than how it started, it is a great whiskey though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 19, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Japan is a land that loves good whiskey. Working in Tokyo for a few days I walked out of the hotel and came across a small bar (little more than a kiosk with 4 seats) that just sold whiskey. I asked the "patron" if he had any "Old Pulteney" and his face lit up, he had had a bottle for over ten years and no one had ever asked for it and wanted to try it, so I paid for us both to share a "wee dram" and then he got me gently sizzled on others from his massive collection. It would be a memorable night if I remembered any more than how it started, it is a great whiskey though.


I like Suntory, when I can find a bottle. Zimmerman's (East of the Loop) sometimes carries it. Japanese whiskey is very smooth, and like a fine single malt whisky, can be an acquired (and expensive) taste. I have often wondered about Col. Saito in the great WW2 movie "The Bridge On The River Kwai" and his bottle of Johnny Walker Red Label-- perhaps a taste he developed in his education in England??


----------



## pbehn (Jan 19, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> I like Suntori (sic) when I can find a bottle. Zimmerman's (East of the Loop) sometimes carries it. Japanese whiskey is very smooth, and like a fine single malt whisky, can be an acquired (and expensive) taste. I have often wondered about Col. Saito in the great WW2 movie "The Bridge On The River Kwai" and his bottle of Johnny Walker Red Label-- perhaps a taste he developed in his education in England??


Whiskey in the far east is a different experience. I took a bottle of Old Pulteney to China and managed to get all twenty of my co workers and five of the management of the company I was working at falling down drunk with it. Many in the far east are alcohol intolerant, for the life of me I don't understand why they don't just drink beer. Even then, that isnt a safe option, a guy on my squad collapsed in a bar toilet and smashed his head after one 220 ml bottle of Karlsberg drunk too quickly.


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 19, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> What are those?


I believe they are both brands of Scotch Whisky-- ?? Why are American bourbons spelled Whiskey, but products of Scotland drop the "e" and spell it Whisky? Just wondering!!


----------



## pbehn (Jan 19, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> I believe they are both brands of Scotch Whisky-- ?? Why are American bourbons spelled Whiskey, but products of Scotland drop the "e" and spell it Whisky? Just wondering!!


Whisky or Whiskey - Master of Malt

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 19, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Whisky or Whiskey - Master of Malt


Now I know- as both spellings are pronounced in the same manner.


----------



## pbehn (Jan 19, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> Now I know- as both spellings are pronounced in the same manner.


Personally I think it is the usual pseudo Celtic BS. Prior to the prohibition in the USA Ireland exported more whiskey to the USA than Scotland did. Irish whiskey was copied and adulterated and so became seen as "hooch", its reputation never recovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ten high. Gag a maggot.


----------



## soulezoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Old thread. While I have some scotches (JW black label and gold label; Dewars; The Hakushu) I am primarily an Irish (Powers, Jameson Black) or Bourbon drinker. I have a number of Bourbons but by far the favorite is Pappy Van Winkle's Family Reserve 20 year old.

I also prefer Armagnac to Cognac. Currently drinking Chateau de Labaude Extra.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

